

What should I do with the 21 USB memory sticks in my desk drawer? - gluejar

They're giveaways, each different. About 8G total memory. Any ideas?
======
nsrivast
Load each with a single text file that contains a) your name, location, and
the date and b) an invitation for people to add their name to your list and
place the USB drive in a random public location.

Label each with a tiny sticker that says "Private: Do NOT Read!"

Place each in a random public location.

------
sharpn
What I did (with fewer sticks):

Copied whatever pdf files I found useful as a startup (example incorporation
templates, cautionary tales, relevant essays, useful tips etc.) onto them &
passed them on to whoever wanted them. Great feedback so far - although that
wasn't the goal.

------
francoisdevlin
There's got to be some kind of art project you can do with this.

Here's something done with toothbrushes, for inspiration.
<http://www.georgehart.com/sculpture/just-two-cavities.html>

------
mbrubeck
<http://recycleusb.com/> will turn them into bootable drives with Sugar (the
OS developed for the One Laptop Per Child project) and donate them to
elementary schools.

